# http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/portaudit.freebsd.org



## frijsdijk (Feb 6, 2013)

portaudit.freebsd.org seems down. Are there troubles?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 6, 2013)

There seem to be some technical difficulties.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ops-announce/2013-February/000002.html


----------



## frijsdijk (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks. I'll subscribe to the list for future reference.


----------

